# Building cross country jumps



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

hey ummmmm 
*ditch- i know you already have a trakhener but it doesn't hurt to have both... even if it is easier 
*hanging "log"- log can just be multiple branches instead of an actual log cuz that would be hard to make by yourself haha
*ramp
* shark tooth/ chevron- its actually surprisingly easy to make 
*bank
*also you can use any benches- the type w/out backs that you use w/ picnic tables (which you could also use haha)... helps w/ accuracy cuz even if its shorter you can place after a long gallop to a skinny

yep out of ideas haha hope i helped!


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

I would agree that skinnys are good things to build as obviously they require less work generally. You can also use your imagination a little (if it goes a bit wrong it doesn't matter so much as you). As they are often more technically demanding they are therefore more useful for training purposes also. 

NOTE: I would personally stick to solid and sturdy fences without any holes or spreads between them in case of trapping accidents. The professional courses are designed so that they can be taken apart quickly in case of an emergency; if you feel you are not skilled enough to achieve this then do not try. You could go for jumpcross types for sharksteeth etc. if you want to guarantee safety possibly.


----------

